# How to steady yourself on the bus



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

A useful tip!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I like it.
I have just shown the mrs.She is always complaining that she cannot reach the overhead straps.

Les


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

That's what you call a clench er :lol: 

Les :wink:


----------

